# challenger



## BURT (Dec 28, 2011)

i own a challenger tractor MT295b was searching for a wiring diagram for it is there anyone that can help


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

The Agco dealers would be my first call. Agco has service manual online that you can buy. I don't know if there is a wireing diagram in it or not. What are you looking for in the diagram?


----------

